# Question about rod layout



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

I need advice from you guys who build your own. I have a 10 year old Breakaway triple A model that was originally a 14ft. distance rod. I played with the distance thing but ultimately this rod went to the beach as a backup for my frontline heavers. The problem was it was too long for my particular cast with the tip top being in the sand everytime. It has 10 eyes[including the tiptop] all of which are positioned on the upper half [section] of the rod. Because it was so long I wound up having it cut down several times finally arriving at 12'6". Same length as my 1509. When I cast the shortened triple A it seems to pop a lot of shock knots and I wonder if its because there are too many eyes, from when it was a 14'ftr. or if there is another problem. My 1509 has only 8 eyes and they are more generously spaced on the rod. If my intention is to rewrap this rod for 8n bait how should I proceed and where to obtain info on positioning the eyes per the camber of the tripleA?


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Rod Layout*

First; I would consider 10 guides on the tip excessive, making the tip too heavy and hard to cast.

I would consider 7-8 guides. Put on reel then run line through all of the guides and tiptop. Put a weight or tie the line to something solid.Bend the rod over until the tip is at 90 degrees then space the guides far enough apart to prevent large line angles between the guides. Mark the places then install the guides with tape and test cast. If satisfied, wrap them on permanently.You may have to add or subtract a guide, but I think that you will be OK. C2


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm trying to remember, was this rod a 50/50 split? This is one of the stiffest rods I have ever cast and at 12'6" you could get away with 7 guides and a tip top on this blank. I've got multiple heavers at the 12'6" length with 6 guides and a top. More is not always better IMO, plus, what size are the running guides on the rod, I would assume size 12's but wanted to ask.
Ron


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Iceman, Yes it was originally 2 7 ft. pieces. Tip top and first 3 guides are 12s then 2 16s and then bigger.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Iceman*

Didn't mean to 'walk' on you. I guess that we posted at the same time. C2


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

While I agree with everything Charlie has stated concerning the static deflection of the rod and the guide spacing which is correct, this rod cut down to 12'6" is a beast and I don't know anyway you could anchor this rod to deflect it to 90 degrees and hold it. I doubt you have a reel with a strong enough drag to hold this rod. With that being said, I may have a spacing that will work on this rod, I'll check and let you know.


Ron


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

Charlie2, we had had to be typing at exactly the same time, no need for any apologies. That's one great things about boards and the website, I do more reading than typing, I've been building rods along time and I learn something new everyday, it's great to get fresh, new takes on the way things have been done over the years.
Ron


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Static Deflection to 90 degrees implies what/The maximum bend that the rod would see during a cast?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Actually the opposite. When casting a conventional, the rod is bent in the same manner that a spinner would be bent if a fish were on. The static deflection to that degree is to ensure the load is evenly distributed across the blank, and that the line doesn't touch the blank anywhere. I doubt a rod that stiff is going to bend that far. With most of the heavers I build, I tape up the guides, put on a Saltist 30H with the drank cranked down, and tie off to the back deck on my house. I then pull and flex the blank as much as I can to ensure that the guides are placed well.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

What he said. dead on.

Ron


----------



## landingcrew (Jun 17, 2008)

always remember when in doubt less is more. the best thing to do is to do what you are doing.....asking and getting responses. all of them are great and hope you get that bad boy heaving in no time


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Static Deflection*

I guess that I 'wasn't a-thinking' and didn't realize what a 'beast' that rod is.

I usually roll a milder version; up to about 6 and bait

The 'beasts' are a different ballgame.

I agree that 90 degrees may be hard to get on these rods. Just crank that thing down as far as you can without breaking it. Some people say to to deflect it about 1/3 the rod length. I'm not really 'hard over' on 90 degrees and may try the '1/3 of the rod length' just for drill.

On these rods, I use a eye bolt embedded in a chunk of lead and don't use the reel to pull the tip down. I use a separate line on a reel connected directly to the rod tip and can generate some torque. I watch it like a hawk and if I detect anything, I'll cease and desist.

I hope that you get the rod in good order and go catch some fish.

Iceman; I have been staring at these things for some 60+ years now. I have seen a lot of 'new' things that aren't new at all, but merely forgotten by most. A few of us old fishheads know differently. I call them resurrections or reincarnations.

I'm wrapping an 11 foot spiral wrap today. Gotta keep moving. 

Have a nice day. C2


----------

